# PLATTS CHLORIDES



## athometoo (May 19, 2009)

THIS IS A FIRST FOR ME , FOUND A BOTTLE  THAT IS AQUA AND SAYS PLATTS CHLORIDES THE HOUSEHOLD DISINFECTANT ON THE BASE EMBOSSED . BEAUTIFUL BOTTLE  , ANYBODY GOT ANY INFO , COMMON?


----------



## athometoo (May 19, 2009)

SORRY HERES SOME MORE


----------



## athometoo (May 19, 2009)

LAST ONE


----------



## cyberdigger (May 19, 2009)

No info, Pat, but an opinion... hmmm..... I'd keep it! Not too old but nice for dug!


----------



## beendiggin (May 20, 2009)

I got the base of one a few weeks ago.  I posted this pic and I was told they're pretty common. Wish I got a whole one, though.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Feb 13, 2011)

I got one. According to the mold seam, 1860-1880. Haven't been able to find one on shopping websites yet.


----------



## Plumbata (Feb 13, 2011)

I dug a BIM one in a c 1920 dump, perhaps a precursor to Clorox?


----------

